# Boob Decision Time



## JennyMcL (Sep 18, 2007)

As if this wasn't embarrassing enough to ask, I couldn't find any forum it fit. However, its decision time for me. If I am going to continue to dress up, I need to think about getting something better to stuff my bra with than pantyhose, especially if I'm going to continue to go out in public. I am trying to find the most natural looking cup size I can. I figure I need a B or a C, but since I'm ordering this online I'm unable to really look at both sizes on myself. So with my overall bodyshape and size, should I go with B cup or C cup forms? [Moderators, if there's a better place to put it please feel free to move this post]


----------



## krichard (Sep 18, 2007)

I bought my forms (which look okay) thinking that gave me a B. After measuring it turns out that it works out to a C which seems to be about right. From what I could tell of your pic that would seem to be about right for you as well.

Kassandra


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 18, 2007)

i think that you can go with a c

im a b


----------



## KellyB (Sep 18, 2007)

I picked C


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 18, 2007)

I picked C as well=)


----------



## sali (Sep 18, 2007)

I picked c i think that would work for you also


----------



## Nox (Sep 18, 2007)

I think men can realistically go a little larger and still stay proportional because they have more chest surface area to work with. I will say you can realistically pull off a "C" cup.




If you are at least 36 inches around, you can look very stunning as a "C" cup and not look overbunched or too sparse.


----------



## Annia (Sep 18, 2007)

It really depends on the body frame, but I'll pick C.


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 18, 2007)

If you are really tall, and at a good weight ...you should go for a C.........so you can have curves!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 18, 2007)

I chose B because it's in the middle. lol. You wouldn't risk looking too small or too big.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the help



I'm 5'8" and I have a 36 inch chest. As I look at the poll and the comments it looks like C in a landslide. Its odd to think about, but I guess I'll make an order tonight.


----------



## Sreyomac (Sep 18, 2007)

c is what i say too


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 18, 2007)

Def. C Cup. I agree with Nox, you probably have a larger chest area and smaller inserts would just float in the middle of your chest. C's would be more natural looking. Get the silicone ones, they are soo cool!


----------



## monniej (Sep 18, 2007)

from the description of yourself a c cup should work great!


----------



## fawp (Sep 18, 2007)

I say a C cup, as well. Good luck!


----------



## Karren (Sep 18, 2007)

C's are very realistic... Its what I wear.. And if your not up to spending large dollars on silicone breast forms ($50 for the cheaper ones to $400 for medical grade forms) then try this trick.. Take an old nylon or knee high and fill the foot with fine bird seed.. The kind in a plastic jar, no large seeds... finer the better.. You can play around with the volume depending on your bra.. Then just tie the end off and there you have it.. Cheap yet looks and fells natural.. Just watch out for flocks of hungry birds!! Hahaha

Check out The Breast Form store online or Ebay's Silicone works, where I bought my silicone forms... Paris the owner is sweet and will help you with the sizing..

Also Walmart sells Silicone Pushup pads for like $12 and depending on your body, those and a pushup bra can create some pretty convincing cleavage!!



.

Almost like CD 101... Lol

Karren


----------



## Bexy (Sep 18, 2007)

The bird seed idea is brilliant. I bet that would work well.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 18, 2007)

It is brilliant but I don't like the idea of bird seed hahaha..what if someone somehow saw. I'd much rather want silicone ones.

I go with C


----------



## bCreative (Sep 18, 2007)

C C C C C C C!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karren (Sep 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The bird seed idea is brilliant. I bet that would work well. Yeah, it does work well.. I still have a pair that I use when I travel... Finding some birdseed raises a lot less questions when TSA opens your luggage at these little airports than a couple large boobs do!! Lol. Plus I typically go over the weight limit on all my luggage when flying!! Lol. So I need all the help I can get..
Karren


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 18, 2007)

C.


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 18, 2007)

i have a d and I HATE IT! you cant wear cute tops or swim tops cause my breast ALWAYS WANT TO TAKE A PEAK. if i got to pick my breast.. i say a high b or low c. but i must say.. i get compliments on my breast all the time. and because my breast are always out and about.. they tend to get me free drinks and guys opening doors lol.. but like i said its not work it. i always look like a whore when i try to wear something cute.. cause of them breast.. have to have control all the time they are like yard dogs ant got them on a leash they just roam the neighbor hood


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Sep 18, 2007)

_I say C._


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 18, 2007)

I have definitely decided on Cs. I will order tonight


----------



## Keely_H (Sep 18, 2007)

Instead of birdseed you can use poly pellets. You can get them at a craft store like Hobby Lobby. The ones I bought were whitish colored and pack nicely in hose. Plus, you don't have to worry about birds or squirrels!


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 19, 2007)

After consulting with Manders (Is there anything she doesn't know?) I went ahead and ordered. For those of you dying of curiosity, here's a link to what I went with. Thanks for the help. I should be a size C now.

TheBreastFormStore.Com - Gold Seal Premium Breast Forms


----------



## Ashley (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow those looks pretty real except for the nipple.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 19, 2007)

I picked A because it will look more natural on you.


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 20, 2007)

the nipples erect! lol kick ass


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 21, 2007)

he's a guy guys have larger chest areas so a b wouldn't look as full

C is more realistic

plus i'm a full B and im short....honestly my boobs arn't even all that big...they're like average size for my height (5'2)

i'm bookmarking this site

not 'cause i want boobs or anything but i thinks its good for someone who has lost their boob to breast cancer or something things like this should be more out in the open

Originally Posted by *JennyMcL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have definitely decided on Cs. I will order tonight



i like your hair how'd you get it to look that way?


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 21, 2007)

c, definitley!


----------



## XkrissyX (Sep 24, 2007)

I say C cup, only because Im a B cup myself and wished i was a cup bigger. Because I want big boobs ! haaha.

So you my friend should go for C. You will probably love how it looks. Goodluck.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks I should get them soon. "The Boobs' in the mail?" LOL


----------



## clwkerric (Sep 24, 2007)

I say C


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 24, 2007)

I say c cup, what u ordered look really good keep us posted when u get them


----------

